# [SOLVED] Windows 7 Install Problem - Expanding Files (0%)...



## nanasubways (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi all,

I've had windows 7 RC on my computer, it was a 32bit version.
I chose to buy windows 7 because it's like a million times better then vista..., i bought a 64bit version.
I chose a clean install, but everything goes wrong:
Windows 7 doesn't seem to install on my computer, *after a two-hour wait the "expanding-files" part was still at 0%*

at first my *installer was very slow*, i had to wait at least 10 minutes before i could choose a language, etc. I solved this "slow" problem by disabling the floppy drive in my BIOS-settings, but mind you, this didn't change the fact that windows isn't actually expanding files, it was still breaking my balls here...

...anyway, is there anybody out there that can help me?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Install Problem - Expanding Files (0%)...*

Have you run the Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor (free here: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...90-7659-4BD9-9E51-2497C146AF15&displaylang=en )

Or, have you told the Windows 7 installer to check compatibility before you begin the installation?

If so, what were the results?

Please post back with the specifications of your system also.


----------



## nanasubways (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Install Problem - Expanding Files (0%)...*

Windows 7 is compatible with my computer
and i finally made it work!!
the problem for the slow-installation part is indeed the floppy drive we don't use anymore
*->disable floppy in the main bios menu*
the problem that the installer hangs at expanding files was this:
there was one specific file my computer couldn't read well on the DVD
i don't know if this problem also exists on the official windows 7 installer DVDs, but doing something else surely worked for me 
to avoid this problem:
*->use a USB startup, it will work*


----------

